# Come & See This Monster !! ( VID )



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

YouTube - RB26 from Hell (Take-off) 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

just me or does that sound more like a 2JZ ?


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

Rb26 .. its already Written in the website mate !!


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

LoL it's tagged RB26 on youtube by someone who doesn't own the car. 
That's not to say it's not an RB, I was merely passing comment on it sounding different and almost 2JZ like


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

well .. the sound isnt a sufficient evidence to say its an 2JZ


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

correct. Now read what I said again...


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

wow .. i have just noticed that you know how to write in English :clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

it does not look that fast.

just kidding


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

HaHa


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

skyline_best said:


> wow .. i have just noticed that you know how to write in English :clap:


You just noticed? The irony being that your implying there is something wrong with the standard of my written english whilst admitting it's taken you over ten minutes to realise it.



hyrev said:


> it does not look that fast.
> 
> just kidding


you'd destroy it mate :chuckle:


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> You just noticed? The irony being that your implying there is something wrong with the standard of my written english whilst admitting it's taken you over ten minutes to realise it.


No mate .. come on .. take it easy 

don't be mad opcorn:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not mad in the slightest dude, quite the opposite as it happens I'm just enjoying the banter


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

holy f***


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> I'm not mad in the slightest dude, quite the opposite as it happens I'm just enjoying the banter


its ookee


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

Dohc said:


> holy f***


lol


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

i can do that with a shopping cart, nothing special


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

That car is actually powered by an SRT-4 engine!!!


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

guyz this is the Faster GTR in Uae , reacording time 8,1 ( 400 m ) 
for a workshop called * sub Zero * and ofcourse it's 4 WD with an RB26 Engine ... 


here's a pic for it ... 

 

and i have some other pics i'll add them soon , thanks allot .


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

that colour is amazing on a R33!


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> that colour is amazing on a R33!



lol , yeah and it's amazing on all the Cars dude


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There goes his tyres, impressive to say the least


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

It sounds exactly like a Ford Escort, GT of course. j/k


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

damn, that properly goes, awesome


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

lol

anytime


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> that colour is amazing on a R33!


Pretty sure its a 32, very nice all the same, great colour and it sure did f*&k off in that video :chuckle:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

thats insane! who the bloody hell would have thought of taking a drag racer and letting it loose on the streets??

i like it.:smokin:


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah that really look`s like a r32..

a very quick one:smokin:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Can anyone say "Automatic 4wd GTR"? 

[email protected] with 1.7 60'


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> Can anyone say "Automatic 4wd GTR"?
> 
> [email protected] with 1.7 60'


Don't know about the auto and one of our street skylines does a 1.4 60ft and to be honest it looks like that thing leaves just as quick if not quicker, if he's done a 8.2 with a 1.7 60ft thats a high 7 second car easy. 

Very impresive indeed. More video please opcorn:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow 

it's powerful R32 mate

Thanks a lot


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

8 second UAE GTR passes


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Ouch! Just looked at those $20K bottom end bits. Should have went for the $30K instead. j/k...


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW.....Are there any more clips of that UAE GTR monster?


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

nice vid... :O


----------

